# US Jetting



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone of you have or used one? 
From what I understand and researched, they seem to be the cream of the crop. They got some things about it that is really cool. You can run jetter completely OUT of water and will not damage pump.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Big money Great jet. Ran one at RR wish I could afford one and use it but really have no use for it up here. Said you can run the pump dry I personally never did. Great machines.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They are great jets. Made locally here. These days lots of the jetters have a low water turn off to save the pump. Harben makes a run dry pump as well. They to are top of the line when it comes to trailer jetters. Another brand that is well built is the O'Brien jetters. They make units as big as 65 GPM @ 2000 psi to as small as 10 GPM @ 2500 psi. 

http://www.harben.com/

http://www.obrienmfg.com/productsbycategory_action.asp?p_categoryID=1


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I never heard of O'Brien jetters. Till I got Cleaner Magazine all I would see is US jet, Harbon ,General 2900 until I started getting Cleaner magazine and other new products. Up here most of the people never see an electric sewer machine all they saw or used was the push tape style Until I got up here.

Thank goodness for cleaner magazine I would never be aware of whets new on the market. Would love to go to one of the shows see and touch all the equipment But need some $$$$
Before I go all that stuff and can't buy nothing But heard you can get deals.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

US Jetting is ok. Harben is the best but pricey.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> I never heard of O'Brien jetters. Till I got Cleaner Magazine all I would see is US jet, Harbon ,General 2900 until I started getting Cleaner magazine and other new products. Up here most of the people never see an electric sewer machine all they saw or used was the push tape style Until I got up here.
> 
> Thank goodness for cleaner magazine I would never be aware of whets new on the market. Would love to go to one of the shows see and touch all the equipment But need some $$$$
> Before I go all that stuff and can't buy nothing But heard you can get deals.


 
Try to get to the next show its worth it. O'brien has been around longer than Harben and US jettings.O' Brien Jetters are basicly what you would get in a truck mount unit but in a nice neat trailer package. US Jetting came up with the pump that Harben is using.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Is there a calender for the shows...I'd like to check one out but don't know when or where.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Jiffy said:


> Is there a calender for the shows...I'd like to check one out but don't know when or where.


 
Here you go. http://www.pumpershow.com/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

*Stand corrected*

I said US Jetting was made locally here. I stand corrected, they are out in Alpharetta, Georgia. Sewer Equipment Company Of America is the one that is made locally, and they do make very good machines as well. http://www.sewerequipment.com/

I need to stop posting when I am dead tired, would make less mistakes like this. Sorry about the slip of the mind there.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

wish I could afford to go to the louisville pumper show I went last year it was awesome.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

al said:


> wish I could afford to go to the louisville pumper show I went last year it was awesome.


 If things change and if you can make it down there give me a shout. We all can meet up and have a beer (diet coke for me) and chew the fat a bit. That goes for any of you all if you make it to the show.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm going to try like hell to go to the next one. That's where I will most likely get a camera they normally have deals and I can see and touch all the neat equipment. Maybe even take it home then. Have to save save save. Come on phone keep ringing daddy needs a better sewer camera.


----------



## truthzone (Jun 12, 2009)

US Jetting is high and they "claim" to provide service after the sale. I would look a SECA, they have dealers everywhere, larger company, backed with alot more clout. I have run US Jets for years and they have gotten better but everytime I call for service their is a different person in service, the service price keep going up and up. The fellow they have now is awful, he is arrogant. When I attended one of thier "training classes" the instructor would not let up about how much money I made with my machine. That is how he justified my service bill. I have stuck with US Jetting because I thought they were a large company, come to find out the plant is an over grown garage!


----------

